# OKAY someone please school me what does &amp mean?



## Bmm (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Ashee (May 3, 2005)

I think that's just the system not properly registering the following symbol:
"&"


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 3, 2005)

& means ampersand 

I think that is how the system is registering it &amp


----------

